# Sparky



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello.. I am new to all of this please help if you can, on my new salt water 55gal. setup. Do I use an UGF?? or will my Pro Clear Aquatics Pro 75 wet/dry do the job??


----------



## bsautococker (Aug 3, 2005)

the wetdry should do a perfect job


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd go with a skimmer and liverock, but thats just the way I like to do things... I also like fuges.


----------

